# Ancient lore music of Abkhazia, Georgia, Ossetian, deprofundis & his weird query?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Weird or odd place in the Caucasus, well at least for occidental like me, Please someone answer this, is there out of this world beautiful etheric chants of ancient lore of these place, please?

:tiphat:


----------

